# TOTUGers April 2013 meeting



## Roy&Eira (Mar 23, 2013)

Our next meeting is a month away and will be at:-
East Toronto Masonic Temple at 13 Chisholm Avenue, Toronto (Danforth & Main area)
Chisholm Avenue is one block west of the Main Street subway station on Bloor Street. The temple is one block north of Bloor and has ample parking for attendees at our meeting. 
Date - Sunday April 21, 2013
Time - 2:00pm to 5:00pm

A donation of $5 per person to cover the meeting costs. Refreshments will be provided. 

We need an MC and someone to provide a PC and Projection equipment for our presenters to use.
Basil Dias has agreed to provide refreshments, Eira and I will bring some white wine.

The proposed agenda for the meeting is:-
2:00 - 30 minutes to mingle
2:30 - Welcome, comments from the previous meeting (if any), self introduction of all couples (recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, TUG 'handle', etc.)
3:00 – TBD
3:30 – TBD 
4:00 - Discussion of items for next meeting (i.e. exchange info and experiences, schedule format and venue for future meetings, info from other TUG members & groups, etc.)
4:30 - Another 30 min. to mingle
5:00 – End of meeting	

Potential discussion items for this or future meetings
    - Fractional Ownership - David McIntosh
    - Timeshare resale brokers, etc  - Nancy Jo Osborne

Please let me know if you have an item that you want to include in our meeting.

 If you plan to attend please let us know, so that we can have seating and refreshments for the appropriate number of people.


----------



## MoiAl (Mar 24, 2013)

We'll be there this time. Looking forward to it. Moira and Alton


----------



## Dori (Mar 24, 2013)

See you all there!

Dori and Mike


----------



## Roy&Eira (Apr 8, 2013)

*TOTUGers April 2013 meeting.*

Hi Everyone,

Our next meeting is two weeks away and will be at:-
East Toronto Masonic Temple at 13 Chisholm Avenue, Toronto (Danforth & Main area)
Chisholm Avenue is one block west of the Main Street subway station on Bloor Street. The temple is one block north of Bloor and has ample parking for attendees at our meeting. 
Date - Sunday April 21, 2013
Time - 2:00pm to 5:00pm

A donation of $5 per person to cover the meeting costs.
We may need an MC. 
Barb will provide a PC and Projection equipment for our presenters to use.
Basil Dias has agreed to provide refreshments, Eira and I will bring some white wine.
We have some door prizes donated by TUG.

The proposed agenda for the meeting is:-
2:00 - 30 minutes to mingle
2:30 - Welcome, comments from the previous meeting (if any), self introduction of all couples (recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, TUG 'handle', etc.)
3:00 – TBD
3:30 – TBD 
4:00 - Discussion of items for next meeting (i.e. exchange info and experiences, schedule format and venue for future meetings, info from other TUG members & groups, etc.)
4:30 - Another 30 min. to mingle
5:00 – End of meeting	

Potential discussion items for this or future meetings
    - Fractional Ownership - David McIntosh
    - Timeshare resale brokers, etc  - Nancy Jo Osborne

Please let me know if you have an item that you want to include in our meeting.

 If you plan to attend please let us know, so that we can have seating and refreshments for the appropriate number of people.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 9, 2013)

did the tshirts show up for you Roy?


----------



## MaryH (Apr 19, 2013)

I am flying back and might go via Toronto and be able to do a long stopover in time to make the meeting but I guess I would need to get a rental car to get there?


----------



## CSB (Apr 20, 2013)

Have a great meeting tomorrow everybody.

Tomorrow is my birthday and as much as I love TUG, I'll be spending the day another way.

See you next time.


----------



## BarCol (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday Cindy - will miss you!


----------



## Dori (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Cindy! We'll raise a glass to you!

Dori


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 21, 2013)

hope you all have a fabulous meeting tomorrow, and enjoy the shirts!


----------



## Dori (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks, Brian. The T-shirts were a big hit! The meeting was great and thanks to all who worked so hard to make it a success. Our Toronto chapter has such wonderful members.

Dori


----------



## Roy&Eira (Apr 22, 2013)

*Notes from TOTUGers April 2013 meeting*

Attending
Barb Collinson  			Basil Dias
Dorothy Evans			Alton &Moira Ellis
Mike & Dori Frankland		Bob Greenhalgh
Linda Judelman			Karen Kolb	
Roy & Eira Martin			Eileen Strong		
Jim & Marilyn Webb			Bill & Lynn Yates
Dona & Dave Rankope		Lynn Ortiz	
Veronica Stouter			Keith Chen	
Milton & Kathy Moonah

Our MC was Bob Greenhalgh. 
Barb provided a PC and Projection equipment for our presenters to use.
Basil Dias provided refreshments. 
We door prizes donated by TUG.

The meeting started at 2 pm with 30 minutes to mingle
Bob Welcomed every one and door prizes were awarded to Veronica Stouter (a first time attendee) to Bill & Lynn Yates, Karen Kolb and Bill & Lynn Yates who traveled from the farthest north, east and west to attend our meeting. 

 The attendees introduced themselves providing information on the resort that they owned at, had visited or planned to visit

Since there were no members who wish to present the next hour of the meeting was a group discussion on topics of interest that included selling or buying timeshares, finding the least cost flights, conversion to and use of points for timeshare ownership, exchange companies and the “special” gifts and certificates that they offered  . 
Bob provided the follow links for member to help with getting the “best bag for the buck”. 
Air travel information - http://www.flyertalk.com/
Engine for finding First class, Business class, or complex route flight mileage awards.- http://www.awardnexus.com/
Flight availability tool - http://www.kvstool.com/

The last door prizes were awarded to Lynn Ortiz and Eileen Strong as they came the farthest and were closed to our meeting site.

I was asked how long we have been holding these meetings. The first meeting of the Toronto TUG Group was on Sunday, October 14, 2001

The meeting ended at 5 pm after another 30 min. to mingle

Our next meeting is planned for Sunday November 3, 2013.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 22, 2013)

sounds like a fantastic meeting!


----------



## BarCol (Apr 23, 2013)

thanks Roy and Eira and Bob and all - great meeting - I hear the next meeting is November 3?  Sadly  David and I will be starting our second day in Puerto Vallarta that day..


----------



## karibkeith (Apr 25, 2013)

*Did not know*

Torontp chapter?

Toronto TUG meeting?

Did not know about this activity until it was a subject in the latest TUG newsletter (week 16, 2013)!

How does one get on the mailing list?

I live just north of Barrie about half way to Orillia.


----------



## Dori (Apr 25, 2013)

The Toronto TUG chapter meets twice yearly, and has done so for over ten years. We are a great bunch of people D) and always warmly welcome new members. If you would like to join us at our next meeting, just send a message to Roy and Eira, and they will send you a notice to remind you.  Hope to see you in the future.

Dori


----------



## BarCol (Apr 25, 2013)

Dori and I have the same timing To get notified just email Roy and Eira or watch this forum - next meeting Nov 3, 2013 - same time same place as the last meeting.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 26, 2013)

Was potentially flying via YYZ and though I can do a half day stopover but ended up going via NYC to have dinner with a friend from out of the country.

Hope it was a good meeting.


----------



## Dori (Apr 28, 2013)

It was, Mary. Hope you can join us sometimein the future. TOTUGgers are the greatest!


Dori


----------

